# Yellow lab spinning circles upsidedown and eating



## Ishkabod (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm not sure why but one of my yellow labs has lost his ability to right himself and can't bend back enough to swim in anything resembling a straight line. He's eating and isn't bloated. What could be wrong??
L :fish:


----------



## PhillyzCichlidz (Jun 19, 2008)

Its swim bladder is damaged  Well I have heard of fish living for a long time with a damaged swim bladder but every time i have delt with it i didnt have good luck. Its most common in goldfish but i hear that it can happen to any fish. Its kind of like a fishes equillibrium (sorry about the spelling) It keeps them from going upside down and able to have a elegance in the water. Does your fish look like its drunk? It can be caused from a lot of different things usually overfeeding. Good luck


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It could be the swim bladder, or it could be organ failure...It could even be some sort of neurological defecit.

What size tank is this?

What are the inhabitants?

What are the water parameters?

How long has the tank been set up?

Have you added any new fish recently?

Lost any fish?

What is your normal tank maintenance routine?


----------



## Ishkabod (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm pretty sure it's the swim bladder that is damaged i'm just not sure if it can be fixed or if the damage is permanent. The biggest question i have is why it happend so i can prevent it happening again if possible.

The tank is a OVER filtered 30 gallon
with seven 1-2 inch electric yellow labs, 
one mystery blue guy
and a Mated pair of red Jewwls and four of their babies in a breeding net (1.5cm) 
The tank has been set up for a couple of months and the newest fish are the Jewls and that was well over a month ago
The water params are perfect for cichlids and i have a piece of dead rock to add hardness allthough my water is hard anyway.
I haven't lost any fish out of this tank and the only cichlid i have lost is one tht was still in quarentene.(sp sorry)
Normal tank maintanance is weekly water changes and gravel vaccumes of 10% of the total water in the tank. I make sure to match the water temp to the tank temp as clocely as possible and if i can't do that i'll add a little water at a time so as to let the heater kick in and warm the added water to normal before adding more.

Once a month i rinse one of the filters in tank water to get rid of gunk and alternate the rinsed filter every month.

All my fish are eating well and acting normally except for this one. There are occasional territory disputes but they never last long and the yellows are never involved.

Thanks for the help I should have listed the details earlier sorry.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Oh, goodness, Ishkabod, your tank is horribly overstocked. I'm not surprised you're experiencing problems, and I dare say this is the first of many you will experience if you don't make some changes really fast.

What are the dimensions of the tank? (It may not even be suitable for the Yellow labs alone...)

The breeding pair of jewels will likely kill everything else in the tank, and the Yellow labs may be maturing and fighting each other, as well.

I would seriously reconsider the stock list of this tank, and keep either the jewels OR the Yellow labs, but not both. The blue mystery guy should go, as well. You can try getting an id on him by posting a pic over in the unidentified folder, but he won't need to stay in with a breeding pair of jewels, and 7 Yellow labs will be more than enough if this is a standard size 30G tank.

I suggest you do something very quickly, before more fish suffer.


----------

